# Cruze Transmission Fluid Change



## crazyninja232 (3 mo ago)

I have an automatic 2018 Chevy Cruze. I didn't realize that the transmission fluid change intervals were so short and haven't done a transmission fluid change yet. I currently have 83k miles on my car. It currently shifts okay without much issue, but the shifting could maybe be better. Would it be dangerous to do a transmission fluid change right now or should I go for it? Also, could I get away with just a normal drain and fill or would a total flush be more appropriate?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do it. Continuing to ignore the fluid will guarantee the transmission fails before 150k.

Do a drain and fill, run it for a bit, and repeat once more.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Changing the fluid while the transmission is stilling running properly is key. Not changing the fluid will slowly destroy the transmission. 

Just as Tater salad stated, a double drain and fill IMHO is the best safest method. Then single drain and fills every 40k.

I also recommend Maxlife ATF


----------

